# Where to Release?



## Corrina (Feb 27, 2004)

Hi. We found two pigeons, within days of each other, which had fallen from their nests on the roof of a warehouse on a busy city street. One bird was clearly a baby and not able to eat on her own. The other was almost able to fly. A friend with expertise in bird care has been raising the two pigeons. One is now able to fly and has taught the younger one how to eat!

Our question is this: once both birds are able to fly, where is it best to release them? Should we release them in the same area we found them to join their native flock? We have noticed hawks in the area and suspect that a baby pigeon re-introduced to the roof of the building was attacked by one. Are there areas where hawks are less likely to hunt? Will these pigeons be accepted once again by their native flock?

Any advice would be helpful. Thank you!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Corrina,

Ideally I like to return pigeons to the place that I found them, but if that place is dangerous and the pigeon is young (an adult pigeon would return to where it came from) then I will release them into a different flock where there is food and water and relative safety. Fortunately pigeons will accept strangers into their flock very quickly and the "flocks" that you see in city centres are usually an aggregation of pigeons from different flocks and different roosts.. The best time for release is early in the morning so that they have the day in which to become familiar with their surroundings.

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Before we release, we "case" different areas looking for, hopefully, another flock that is already established, a water source, like a stream, and older buildings where they may be able to roost. We check these areas out several days and try to release on a Saturday morning between 8 and 9 a.m. That gives them at least two days with less traffic to be concerned with. We also do not release when rain is in the forecast or when it is really hot or cold. The spring and fall are ideal times. We also put out a lot of seed and sometimes if we can't see a nearby water source will leave water. We go back for several days to leave more seed. Sometimes the birds will linger on top of a building near where we have released them but they usually leave after 2-3 days. They will not come down to us so we know they like being released and are just getting their bearings.

We have an ideal location within a mile of our house and have released some there only to find them in the yard the next day. So, you need to release a little away from home.


----------

